# Bushfield Army Camp Part 2



## hydealfred (Apr 11, 2010)

This follows on from my post a few days ago. 

Boiler House 





Boiler House Switch Gear And Electrical Plant Panels




Ornate Cast Iron Lighting Standard 




It Is Hard To Believe There Is A Building Under Here, However, 




Underneath The Tree Covering Is A Pumping Station - This Shot Shows The Pump Bases - 
The Pumps Would Have Been Electric Powered - The Pump Bases Appear To Be The Same Design As 
Those Seen In Urban Moles Post On The IOW Rocket Site - Must Have Been Of A Standard Design Used 
By The Military




Pumping Station Electrical Panel 




Pump Control Switch 




Electrical Panel Fuses 




War Department Identification Number On Pump Base




Drayton (Who Still Exist Today) Pressure Switch Detail 




Showing The Age Of The Plant - Round Pin Plug Socket 




Internal View Of Pumphouse Showing Inlet Pipework Casting - The Blue Pipework Indicates Fresh Water




Electrical Switchgear 




This Is Some Kind Of Sump Near The Pumping Station - Possibly An Inlet 




Phone Line Insulators 




Dusk Settles Over The Camp 





Thanks For Looking


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this one with us !! Looks like a trip down the A34 might be in order-If Newage will drive-to go and check this place out.!!You say in part 1 that it is threatend-why ? Nice report mate and that last photo is a cracker KEEP IT UP !!


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 11, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> Thanks for sharing this one with us !! Looks like a trip down the A34 might be in order-If Newage will drive-to go and check this place out.!!You say in part 1 that it is threatend-why ? Nice report mate and that last photo is a cracker KEEP IT UP !!



Thanks for your kind comments. The site is under threat from redevelopment. There have been various proposals, with a Park & Ride or leisure complex being considered. There is a shortage of space in Winchester for building etc so I dont think it will be long before this site disappears for good.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent site...enjoyed seeing both your reports. Love seeing the switchgear and other original fixtures.
Nice work.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 11, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent site...enjoyed seeing both your reports. Love seeing the switchgear and other original fixtures.
> Nice work.



Thanks - I'm fairly sure there is more on this site that needs to be explored. It does cover a vast area of land.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Going to have to engineer better excuses to get out and about this weather.


----------



## chaoticreason (Apr 11, 2010)

Cheers my good man for some excellent close up shots,they put the place in a great perspective.
Enjoyed,many thanks.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 11, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> Cheers my good man for some excellent close up shots,they put the place in a great perspective.
> Enjoyed,many thanks.



Thanks all for your comments they are much appreciated.


----------



## Oilyboy (Apr 14, 2010)

*Bushfield Camp.....*

Hi there,
I'm new to all this.... have you got a map grid reference to this place? and would you say it was possible to access the land in a vehicle?
do you know of any other places local to here worth exploring?


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 14, 2010)

Oilyboy said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new to all this.... have you got a map grid reference to this place? and would you say it was possible to access the land in a vehicle?
> do you know of any other places local to here worth exploring?



If you find the main Sainsburys store on the edge of Winchester - the site is on the road that leads back towards the M3. There is not much in the way of parking but there is a small area near the main entrance. With regards to other sites, it depends what you are after. Military wise there are many in the South you just need to do some research to find them. Hope that helps.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 14, 2010)

the_historian said:


> Very nice indeed. Going to have to engineer better excuses to get out and about this weather.



I spend alot of time in your neck of the wood climbing Munro's.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 15, 2010)

That ornate lamp post looks more like a stench pipe to me, have you a photo of the whole thing?


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 16, 2010)

Good stuff, I took a trip down here one night a couple of years ago but never got round to posting a report on it. I read at the time that it was to do with military horses, that right?

It's worth taking a walk up the old railway line to Worthy Down, one of the major test bases for spitfires during the war. There's a few pillboxes dotted about plus the battle HQ. I've got some photos somewhere, Ill post them up if I can find them.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2010)

oooh Im loving all those Dials and Electric Gizmos! M02W would be drooling in there!


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 19, 2010)

DigitalNoise said:


> Good stuff, I took a trip down here one night a couple of years ago but never got round to posting a report on it. I read at the time that it was to do with military horses, that right?
> 
> It's worth taking a walk up the old railway line to Worthy Down, one of the major test bases for spitfires during the war. There's a few pillboxes dotted about plus the battle HQ. I've got some photos somewhere, Ill post them up if I can find them.



Not sure about the horses, info on the site seems to be somewhat sparce. 

I know Worthy Down very well and the old railway is a favourite of mine. There are bits of the airfield still existing, I have a few pics which I'll post up. I recently had a tour around the tunnel in Winchester that was on this line that served Worthy Down. I'll put some pics of this up as well at some point.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 19, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> That ornate lamp post looks more like a stench pipe to me, have you a photo of the whole thing?



I was wondering if it was a stench pipe but had seen a shot elsewhere saying it was a lighting post. So not sure


----------



## Hilts (Apr 26, 2010)

After spotting this place on GE I meant to get along and have a look. No need now your report was excellent. Whilst trying to find some history on the place, with difficulty I may add, I read that the" Donga Tribe" used Bushfield as a base whilst protesting against the M3 at Twyford. Bit of useless information for you.


----------

